

I Am The Guy Getting Screwed By The Affordable Care Act - csdrane
http://kiddynamitesworld.com/horses-mouth-guy-getting-screwed-affordable-care-act/

======
gee_totes
This is a confusing article to read because the author never makes clear _why_
he is the guy getting screwed; what his particular circumstances are, how they
are different from other groups of people who might be benefiting from ACA,
and what other groups of people similar to him might be getting screwed as
well. Without this context, I don't know what to take away from this article.

~~~
dalke
To be fair, it's not a stand-alone article but rather one in a series of
posts. In an earlier one the author wrote "I'm in that tiny minority that
already buys his own individual coverage and will lose access to doctors and
hospitals I currently use. I'm in that tiny minority who won't have a hospital
within 20 miles of his home."

